# Acl labels and barkeepers friend



## splante (May 6, 2013)

Just a quick pictorial on using barkeepers friend on a painted label bottle
  disclaimer:::this is not 100% out of all the bottles Ive cleaned about 2% had minor paint loss...98% come out great
 recent find speedball label heavy stain and dirt remaining after just a rinse


----------



## splante (May 6, 2013)

after making a paste with barkeepers cover bottle, let it sit over night and then use warm water and a very soft sponge and rub lightly...results


----------



## splante (May 6, 2013)

heres one (cleo cola)with the barkeepers friend paste coating..remember very gently when wiping off ..I had a whistle bottle where the label started to loose some of the paint when wiping stopped and just rinsed it off..seems like most of the acls hold up well..or i wouldnt of risked the "rare"speedball......


----------



## splante (May 6, 2013)

and after sorry didint take a before but it had some staining and the paint loss you see was gone before the cleaning process


----------



## T D (May 6, 2013)

Simpler way- been doing it for years.  Wet bottle.  Sprinkle Bar Keepers Friend on label.  Take index finger and very gently rub label.  This allows you a more concentrated cleaning of affected area.  And by the way, clean bottle with liquid soap and water (with your hand) first.  May not even need to use BKF.


----------



## splante (May 6, 2013)

you are right I usally just need to rub with a finger, but for Heavy stuborn stains that the soap and water wont get off the paste works great..soap and water wouldnt cut it on the speedball label stains..for example


----------



## T D (May 6, 2013)

What is different is I don't make a paste per se.  Just sprinkle the powder on the wet bottle.  That way you can use your finger on just the area needed.  That way you can see what you are doing and be more careful with your label.  You can also hold the bottle up to a bright light and look at the label from the back side to see if the label looks thin.  Hard to do when the whole bottle is covered in paste.  Small steps...


----------



## hemihampton (May 13, 2013)

I've been using similar method since the 1970's. LEON.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-463564/mpage-1/key-ZUD/tm.htm#464669


----------



## madman (May 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  hemihampton
> 
> I've been using similar method since the 1970's. LEON.
> 
> https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-463564/mpage-1/key-ZUD/tm.htm#464669


 yup!


----------

